

Facebook solicited feedback from millions of users before recent privacy changes - kwamenum86
http://www.facebook.com/fbsitegovernance#!/fbsitegovernance?v=app_4949752878

======
kwamenum86
It looks like there was (ample?) opportunity for people to give feedback on
"THE PROPOSED PRIVACY POLICY" and "THE PROPOSED STATEMENT OF RIGHTS AND
RESPONSIBILITIES". Users users were even allowed to cast a vote for alternate
drafts of these documents. I am not sure how much stock fb places into user
feedback in this forum but I am surprised that this page has not been
mentioned before. It might be an underutilized communications channel.

<http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=718903095373>

